# Please help, euthanizing betta fish



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Long story short one of my bettas has developed what appera to be a tumour? Its adomen is becoming swollen and has trouble swimming. I plan on using clove oil to put him down. How do I go about doing that and how can I properly dispose of the clove oil when I am done?


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Put some oil in a bottle of water and shake it up. Put your fish in a little bucket and add the oil mixture a little at the time until the fish is dead. I would suggest putting the fish on a cutting board and severing its head quickly for a faster humane method. To dispose of the oil put some dish soap in the mix to degrease it and pour it down the sink.


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

That's not a tumour. Betas are really susceptible to bloat and constipation. Which basically means you were feeding him a little too much. It's common for them to get bloated like that and sometimes they might survive.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Can try frozen peas they act as a laxative in fish . Just take the outer shell off before feeding if you can get them to eat. In my experience it can be tough to get them to eat but its worth a shot. This is common in Malawi Cichlids because they have a longer digestive track and is usually the result of feeding blood worms or other hi protein foods excessively. There is more than one cause for bloat and I have no clue if its the same in Beta's but if its bloat the survival rate is not very good in my experience. Maybe some Beta keepers will know whether this applies in Beta's as it does in Cichlids.

Dan


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Long story short one of my bettas has developed what appera to be a tumour? Its adomen is becoming swollen and has trouble swimming. I plan on using clove oil to put him down. How do I go about doing that and how can I properly dispose of the clove oil when I am done?


I'm so sorry to hear that. That's never fun, and if I'm honest I've considered whether or not I should keep fish based on the fact that there is no vet to help put your fish to sleep. But one thing that encourages me is to know that when I kill my suffering fish, they often die a much faster death than they would in the wild or in a pet store. In the wild they would be weaker, slower, and get eaten, probably alive. In a pet store they might sit there in poor conditions for weeks and weeks before finally going belly up where they'd get tossed/flushed without a second thought. If I'm honest, I usually stomp my fish because they are betta size and below. That sounds horrible and disgusting, but I've tried a few other methods, and nothing killed instantly. Most killed within a few seconds which isn't too bad, and beheading would be ideal if fish would kindly lay still on a cutting board, but they don't, and I often wonder if they aren't brain dead for a few seconds or even minutes. So I usually plop them in a baggie of tank water, then gently pour them on the porch and stomp them. It's ugly, but it's ultimately the same result as, and more thorough than beheading. You and others are free to hate me for the disgusting nature of "stomping", but I want to know that death is utterly complete and as instant as possible.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Blacktetra said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. That's never fun, and if I'm honest I've considered whether or not I should keep fish based on the fact that there is no vet to help put your fish to sleep. But one thing that encourages me is to know that when I kill my suffering fish, they often die a much faster death than they would in the wild or in a pet store. In the wild they would be weaker, slower, and get eaten, probably alive. In a pet store they might sit there in poor conditions for weeks and weeks before finally going belly up where they'd get tossed/flushed without a second thought. If I'm honest, I usually stomp my fish because they are betta size and below. That sounds horrible and disgusting, but I've tried a few other methods, and nothing killed instantly. Most killed within a few seconds which isn't too bad, and beheading would be ideal if fish would kindly lay still on a cutting board, but they don't, and I often wonder if they aren't brain dead for a few seconds or even minutes. So I usually plop them in a baggie of tank water, then gently pour them on the porch and stomp them. It's ugly, but it's ultimately the same result as, and more thorough than beheading. You and others are free to hate me for the disgusting nature of "stomping", but I want to know that death is utterly complete and as instant as possible.



Actually I find it compassionate.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Dman911 said:


> Actually I find it compassionate.


Thank you Dan. I appreciate that.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Blacktetra said:


> .... If I'm honest, I usually stomp my fish because they are betta size and below. That sounds horrible and disgusting, but I've tried a few other methods, and nothing killed instantly. Most killed within a few seconds which isn't too bad, and beheading would be ideal if fish would kindly lay still on a cutting board, but they don't, and I often wonder if they aren't brain dead for a few seconds or even minutes. So I usually plop them in a baggie of tank water, then gently pour them on the porch and stomp them. It's ugly, but it's ultimately the same result as, and more thorough than beheading. You and others are free to hate me for the disgusting nature of "stomping", but I want to know that death is utterly complete and as instant as possible.


I always thought clove oil sounded like the best option, tried using it on a betta and I saw the fish thrashing in alarm as it started to loose consciousness. It did not look easy or painless, and was hard to watch (even though brief).

The method I have finally decided to use is similar to yours: I put the fish between two damp paper towels on the ground, right next to an upright brick, and tip the brick over on its head. Very quick.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

You have a couple of options for euthanizing a fish. Generally, the larger the fish, the more effort it takes to kill. Fish smaller than 3" may die very quickly because their brains are less than 1/4" under their skin and their blood volume is very small. Large fish, however, have greater mass and may suffer for longer because of it.

Clove oil - mix a few drops of oil into a few drops of rubbing alcohol, then mix with about an ounce of water. With the fish in a small covered container, pour some of the oil mixture into the water and swirl gently with your finger. The oil, when first introduced to the fish, seems to cause some distress. The fish thrashes around quite a bit before losing consciousness. Adding the oil in small amounts and waiting a minute or two before adding more seems to minimize the distress. I have read that clove oil alone won't kill, only sedate, so I have always followed it up with a known lethal procedure. Since the clove oil itself seems to cause distress, I only recommend using it on fish that will take a long time to kill via other methods.

Freezing - Mix a couple drops of dechlorinator into a cup half full of water, then fill with ice. Stir until the ice can't melt anymore, adding more ice if needed. Then net the fish and drop it into the ice water, covering the cup in case it tries to jump. Depending on the size of the fish, it will usually thrash for a few seconds, then go belly-up. This method doesn't work on cold water fish, including goldfish, koi, guppies, danios, and rosy reds. Such fish simply go into torpor and will recover if placed back into warmer water. To ensure that a fish is killed with this method, I usually put the cup in the freezer and allow it to freeze solid before disposing of the fish's body.

Heating - Fill a cup with tank water, then microwave it until boiling. Net the fish, then drop it into the cup, covering it to prevent jumping. The fish might thrash a bit, but in my experience, they die very quickly. Full grown guppies appear to die upon touching the water, without a chance to even twitch.

Pithing - I have never tried this method. It's intended for large fish and involves stabbing a sharp object into the fish's head to destroy the brain. I would only recommend doing this to a fish which had first been sedated with clove oil.

Smashing/Crushing - I haven't tried this one, either. It involves hitting or crushing the fish's head or body with a heavy object or by holding the fish by the tail and smacking it against a hard surface. I would only recommend doing this to a fish which had first been sedated with clove oil.

In my opinion, the most convenient, reliable, and humane way to euthanize a fish is to drop it into hot water, with pre-sedation for larger fish.


----------



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

First off, if you aren't absolutely sure that it's a tumor, check with the experts over at the bettafish forums. They have an excellent group of experts who've seen it all with bettas and can tell you exactly what's going on, if you're able to provide photos and tank specs. They also have a detailed description on how to euthanize your betta.

Some of the posts here are a little misleading without more information. Euthanasia is a "good death" which means that we want the animal to be unconscious before death.

Clove oil has been used to sedate, anesthetize, and euthanize bettas and other fish for quite some time. It is mostly considered an acceptable form of euthanasia for fish when done properly. 

Physically crushing the skull is also an acceptable form of euthanasia. The brain is destroyed at the same time as death, making unconsciousness occur simultaneously with death. If the fish is too large to crush the skull completely (not a problem for your betta), pithing may be required.

Decapitation is controversial without anesthesia. Use of EEGs have shown that the brain in mammals may have activity as long as 30 seconds after being decapitated--potentially, death before unconsciousness, which is a bit bizarrely unsettling.

Freezing and heating are NOT considered ideal forms of euthanasia without complete anesthesia (not mere sedation, which does not alleviate pain at all). Freezing causes ice crystals to form in the gills and bloodstream before death, which is incredibly painful. Death by hypothermia and hyperthermia (heating) is likewise inhumane.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The clove oil acts quite fast and the fish don't seem to suffer. They start swimming like they are intoxicated and fall asleep and drown.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nordic said:


> The clove oil acts quite fast and the fish don't seem to suffer. They start swimming like they are intoxicated and fall asleep and drown.


It was the intoxicated looking part that made me think my fish was distressed.



fishkeeper01 said:


> Long story short one of my bettas has developed what appera to be a tumour? Its adomen is becoming swollen...


Do you have a picture? are the scales sticking out (pineconeing)? 
The first betta I ever had got a swollen area under his throat and died a month later- in retrospect I now wonder if it was Lymphocystis. Which they can recover from sometimes. I just didn't know back then.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

JJ09 said:


> It was the intoxicated looking part that made me think my fish was distressed.


I think it is simply the body keeping on swimming while the heads are checked out already.


----------



## Enano (Sep 19, 2014)

If the fish are thrashing then it may be that you're going too fast. I keep guppies in my community tank so, unfortunately, euthanasia is something I have to do regularly. 
I have a mixture (probably 4-5 drops clove oil, the rest water) in an old "Mio" squeeze bottle (one of those small drink flavouring containers). 
1. I put tank water into a large shallow container and put some of my plant trimmings in it. Then 1-2 squirts of the oil mixture goes into the container. I net out the culls and place them in the container. They usually swim straight to the shelter of the plants and just kind of hang out - no obvious effect at this point, just normal guppy behaviour. 
2. Once I'm done netting the fish out, the earliest ones are noticeably affected. (Slow swimming, slow or no response to me, etc.)
3. I add 1 more squirt of the mixture and let them sit for 10-15 minutes while I go do other things. 
4. On return they're looking very peaced out with slow breathing. Some are beginning to roll on their backs at this point. 
5. I then add a long 3 second squirt and mix it with my finger (no reaction from the fishes). 5-10 minutes later they're all belly up with no gill movement.

I used to cut the heads off at that point but had a hard time with that so now I dispatch them down the garbage disposal or bag them and stomp them.

I've noticed with my own experience with anesthesia that fast acting ones cause me to panic and fight whereas ones that act more slowly don't bother me. First happy, then relaxed, then asleep, then dead. That's the way to go IMO.

Sorry about your Betta, I applaud you for looking for a humane way to do this. Best of luck


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I find clove oil works well and have not had any fish seem stressed when using this method. I think it's important to take some of the tank water and in a small container use several drops of clove oil and vigorously shake the solution for 15-20 sec. Then bet the fish and release into solution. I also follow up with sticking the container with dead fish into the freezer for a week to be sure


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I had to put down a goldfish. A knife to the brain killed it immediately.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You do know how tiny a target the brain is...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Nordic said:


> You do know how tiny a target the brain is...


The knife is not needle size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rena7874 (Jan 5, 2017)

I had to put down a betta with clove oil. He had popeye and lived normally with it, though half-blind, for a year but eventually it got big enough that he couldn't swim well anymore and I didn't want him to go suffocating at the bottom of the tank. It worked well and quickly, but admittedly it's not the best option if you actually like cloves. The smell of clove still turns my stomach a bit thinking about it. Maybe I'm just a sap.


----------



## Anorea (Jun 2, 2016)

If you are unsure on whether or not it's life-threatening why kill him? 
There are a lot of betta forums that may able to help out. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Fast and easy is the best way. Oversized net, fish at the end of the net in the fold, slap it against a counter and your done. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Anorea said:


> If you are unsure on whether or not it's life-threatening why kill him?
> There are a lot of betta forums that may able to help out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Our fish can't talk to tell us about their suffering. Dying from infection etc. is not a fun way to die.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

I found that freezing is effective and seems rather fast and painless. I use tank water and add ice until the ice sticks, making sure to leave a cavity in the center to accommodate the fish....then instantly add more ice on top of him so that it's surrounded completely. 

I believe it numbs the body rather instantly and quickly becomes unconscious (not dead yet.) no signs of distress other than netting him out of the tank into the air.... I believe it's quick. I then add more ice and place in refrigerator or freezer, doesn't matter. I made the mistake (my very first time euthanizing a fish,) of flushing down the toilet, and right as I was flushing the toilet I realized that he gained consciousness. Oops. I now wait at least an hour before disposing, no matter the type of fish. 

I have read that clove oil is better recommended by vets and hobbyists alike though, I've never tried but it sounds like a hassle and sounds like you can make mistakes, or so it incorrectly. I also think freezing should only be used for small fish, not much bigger than a betta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

No, not much that can go wrong.
In small quantities, it is used on fish farms to make fish sleep while weight samples etc. are being done (it is hard weighing a jumping fish).
The fish recovers and goes back into the dam. So, dosing too little is not a problem.

I put my fish in a bucket with some tank water, then just start adding drops of oil while stirring it slowly and feeling like a dog.
At least they don't appear to be in any pain or discomfort.
Some suggest freezing afterward, in case the fish regains consciousness.


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

Attached is the link for the 2013 American Veterinary Medical Association guidelines for Euthanasia
Minnesota Fish Keepers Forum ? View topic - 2013 AVMA Euthanasia guidelines.

I believe the cold water method is the cheapest and eh... cleanest. Followed by ethanol.

I've been accidentally great at the CO2 method. 

Maybe they haven't tested Hydrogen Peroxide yet but it is extremely fast as well.... possibly not as humane though?

Bump:


Nordic said:


> Our fish can't talk to tell us about their suffering. Dying from infection etc. is not a fun way to die.


You're probably correct but your second statement refutes your first statement.


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

Nordic said:


> No, not much that can go wrong.
> 
> In small quantities, it is used on fish farms to make fish sleep while weight samples etc. are being done (it is hard weighing a jumping fish).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mocha546 (7 mo ago)

I had a beta for two years that I absolutely loved. He got sick and while I don’t know what was ailing him… I know he was suffering. I read that flushing was cruel. I made the decision to use clove oil and he peacefully passed in the same position he was in when I poured it into a bowl. I think this was best. Hope this helps.


----------

